
Vbot: a new player in virtual regression testing - katat
http://katat.github.io/2017/01/09/vbot/
======
katat
A command line tool to do visual regression testings, support interaction
flows with JSON based configurations without needing to write any JS code.
Particularly helpful for testing SPA or complicated web apps.

